# TiVo Fall 2006 Service Release - Preview



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

UPDATE - The beta is now full, no new signups will be accepted. Thanks everyone!

We know many of you are anticipating a new service release from us. As I've mentioned, we've been busy working on it. We're close, really close.

But there are still a small number of things we'd like to check out. That's where you come in.

We have an 'Open Beta' of the new software for Series2 ready to go. You can sign up today, get the new software and try it out. As we haven't officially released the software yet, you'll be under nda (non-disclosure), and all discussion of the software will be confined to a special beta forum we have set up. It's a beta - you sign the form agreeing not to spill the beans, and we give you early access and the opportunity to help us check out a few final details.

Sound good? If you'd like to sign up your Series2, click here.

If you'd rather hold off and wait for the official release...it's coming. But I can't say when yet.

There are only a limited number of participants we can accept into this preview, once it's full it's full. And signing up doesn't guarantee you'll be picked (but the odds are probably pretty good).

I also can't tell you everything that's in the new update...but I think you'll be happy. It's got a good bit of zip to it. 

Cheers,
Pony

(Hey Look - it's Halloween!)

[edit - clarified Series2 only for this update]


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I miss out on all the fun with my Series 1.

When will the price on a Series 3 go down??


----------



## Georgia Guy (Feb 21, 2003)

This is for the S2, or S3, or both?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Pony for posting this opportunity for us. I have signed up and crossing my fingers I am accepted, I like doing beta tests and having fun with new stuff before it happens.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey pony does this include the DST settings for 2007?


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> We know many of you are anticipating a new service release from us. As I've mentioned, we've been busy working on it. We're close, really close.
> 
> But there are still a small number of things we'd like to check out. That's where you come in.
> 
> ...


i applied with all 3 of my service #'s and am awaiting notification. thanks for the opportunity.
--
Alan


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Georgia Guy said:


> This is for the S2, or S3, or both?


This one is just for the Series2 folk. I'll update my post so that's clear...thanks!

Pony


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

alansplace said:


> i applied with all 3 of my service #'s and am awaiting notification. thanks for the opportunity.
> --
> Alan


I would do all 3 tivos we have, but seeing how two are at home with the parents they wouldn't know what to look for or what to report so I will let them wait until the official release. Until then I will be giddy of new features and the day it is release tell them all about them, that is assuming I am accepted.


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

Whohoo new software. Pick me, pick me.
I'll even volunteer my S3.


----------



## wicketr (Mar 14, 2005)

Considering the state of the current PRODUCTION release and it's poor quality, I'm way too scared to put a beta version of your software on it that *"After the beta software has been installed on a DVR it cannot be removed and the current release of software reinstalled without the DVR being returned to TiVo. This process requires a complete reset of the DVR and all programs and settings will be lost."*

That's a little scary to me. I just can't wait till they fix the slow response time for the Tivo.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

Actually, I PM'd TiVoPony that after my 4th reboot my Sony SVR-3000 started acting almost normal again! But anything to help my fellow Sony users I'm game for!


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Then don't sign up. I'm happy to chuck my hat in the ring, just like I have many times in the past.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

wicketr said:


> Considering the state of the current PRODUCTION release and it's poor quality, I'm way too scared to put a beta version of your software on it that *"After the beta software has been installed on a DVR it cannot be removed and the current release of software reinstalled without the DVR being returned to TiVo. This process requires a complete reset of the DVR and all programs and settings will be lost."*
> 
> That's a little scary to me.


Which is why betas aren't for everybody. That's why I've avoided the public betas of Windows Vista because I don't want to have my main computer as a bug detector for Microsoft.


----------



## jpdst22 (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm game and just signed up. Although I'm curious if we're picked how quickly can we expect the software? Are we talking days or weeks or what before we get it?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

jpdst22 said:


> I'm game and just signed up. Although I'm curious if we're picked how quickly can we expect the software? Are we talking days or weeks or what before we get it?


Days.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm in. Figure the beta won't be any slower than what I have now. Plus it's fun to test new things.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

wicketr said:


> I just can't wait till they fix the slow response time for the Tivo.


He said it had a good bit of zip to it. What do you think that means? If you "can't wait," sign up for the beta and you'll know first hand how much zip it's got.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I signed up as well. I like trying new things that might not be functional so I have something to troubleshoot.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

wicketr said:


> Considering the state of the current PRODUCTION release and it's poor quality, I'm way too scared to put a beta version of your software on it that *"After the beta software has been installed on a DVR it cannot be removed and the current release of software reinstalled without the DVR being returned to TiVo. This process requires a complete reset of the DVR and all programs and settings will be lost."*
> 
> That's a little scary to me. I just can't wait till they fix the slow response time for the Tivo.


So can someone clarify this part? If my S2 gets the Beta software, when the FINAL version is released my S2 will not update the the final release on it's own? It will need to be sent to TiVo?


----------



## wbertram (Jun 14, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> This one is just for the Series2 folk. I'll update my post so that's clear...thanks!
> 
> Pony


Pony,

I realize we are not TiVo's top priority, but.......

I have a Sony 2000 Series 1. The modem failed, and I installed an Internet Adapter. Works fine!!!!!

But, since I now have access to the Series 1 through the Internet, it sure would be nice to have the Internet features of the Series 2!

Any chance of that happening?

Walt


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

supasta said:


> So can someone clarify this part? If my S2 gets the Beta software, when the FINAL version is released my S2 will not update the the final release on it's own? It will need to be sent to TiVo?


I think the intent of the clause you quote is that if having recieved the beta you want to go back to a *previous* release you will have to reimage the disk. However the beta software is replaced by the Final release in due course.

For example:

Current Release is 7.3.1 
Beta is 7.4Beta
Final Release is 7.4

Restoring current release (7.3.1) requires ship back to factory, upgrading to 7.4 happens at the arround same time as everyone else (as per TivoOpsMgr post)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

supasta said:


> So can someone clarify this part? If my S2 gets the Beta software, when the FINAL version is released my S2 will not update the the final release on it's own? It will need to be sent to TiVo?


No. All it means is that once you've been upgraded to the beta version there i no way to revert to the old 7.3.1 version your TiVo is currently running. This is true of most TiVo software updates, so it's not as scary as it sounds. They're just warning you that you can't just try it for a day and decide you don't like it. Once you're in you're in for the duration of the beta. Once the beta is over everyone gets the final software release just like all the non-beta people.

Dan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wbertram said:


> But, since I now have access to the Series 1 through the Internet, it sure would be nice to have the Internet features of the Series 2!
> 
> Any chance of that happening?


Nope, never! The S1 units used completely different development tools then the S2 and S3 units. TiVo abandoned those tools long ago.

Considering S2 units can be had for free after rebate you should really consider just upgrading. Heck you can get a dual tuner unit for about $50 and record twice as many programs along with all the cool S2 features. 

Dan


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Thanks petew and Dan. How you both explained it was how I was understanding it. I just wanted to make the clarification. Thanks again.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Booo! Just canceled my S2 account yesterday and activated my S3. Heck, us S3 people would be happy just having what the S2 has now!

C'mon, throw us S3'ers a bone!


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

monkeydust said:


> Heck, us S3 people would be happy just having what the S2 has now!


I don't think you really want what this upgrade will hopefully fix on the s2's.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> I also can't tell you everything that's in the new update...but I think you'll be happy. It's got a good bit of zip to it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pony
> ...


Thanks for the treat to go along with the trick (play) !


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

Pony,

I've been openly sympathetic on this forum with the people complaining the loudest about the state of the SA Tivo software lately. And I have been fairly open with my disappointment with the software and Tivo's handling

I want to communicate to you and Tivo that I believe that this is a very positive step in the right direction. There are several good things in this approach that are little by themselves but add up to maybe being a big improvement over the current state of affairs. The devil may be in the details, but I am optimistic.

thumbs up so far


----------



## mike55btz (Aug 6, 2006)

just signed up .... hope i get picked

i think betas a great way to get some feedback on the new software....


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks! Signed up both of mine.

Is this the first time that a beta has been offered like this? I'd love to be a beta tester for other Tivo stuff too


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Stu_Bee said:


> I don't think you really want what this upgrade will hopefully fix on the s2's.


That's true. I want the S2 functionality but not the slowness that came with it!


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

is it necessary to sign up multiple units? I just signed up one unit, and figured if I get selected I can then get both units on the beta software. Does this sound right?


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

JoeBarbs said:


> is it necessary to sign up multiple units? I just signed up one unit, and figured if I get selected I can then get both units on the beta software. Does this sound right?


i signed up all 3 of my boxes at the same time. well, one after the other, using 3 applications.
--
Alan


----------



## 2farrell (Jul 12, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> There are only a limited number of participants we can accept into this preview, once it's full it's full. And signing up doesn't guarantee you'll be picked (but the odds are probably pretty good).


When it's full can you post again here to let everyone know the Beta "is now closed" please.
Thanks.


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

Why the special Beta app signup?

Those who are interested in being in the Beta programs can sign up at tivo.com/beta right?


----------



## 2farrell (Jul 12, 2002)

alansplace said:


> i signed up all 3 of my boxes at the same time. well, one after the other, using 3 applications.
> --
> Alan


IMHO, I think it only fair there should only be one unit sign up allowed per household to give everyone who wants to sign up a fair shot of getting it.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

2farrell said:


> IMHO, I think it only fair there should only be one unit sign up allowed per household to give everyone who wants to sign up a fair shot of getting it.


Good point, but on the other hand - How does this allow beta testers to test features regarding MRV, TiVoDesktop (with mor ethan one unit), etc...


----------



## jpdst22 (Jul 1, 2003)

2farrell said:


> IMHO, I think it only fair there should only be one unit sign up allowed per household to give everyone who wants to sign up a fair shot of getting it.


bull... you snooze you lose... first come first serve sounds good to me...


----------



## The Big Fella (Feb 16, 2006)

Just a quick question. This release is only a beta, right? So, why did it automatically install on one of my two 540's w/o me signing up for the beta test? Just a little confused right now.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

The Big Fella said:


> Just a quick question. This release is only a beta, right? So, why did it automatically install on one of my two 540's w/o me signing up for the beta test? Just a little confused right now.


Since you're not under NDA, feel free to talk about it.


----------



## The Big Fella (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, I did get a little excited at first because I thought that'd be the end of my sleepless nights I had over the 7.3.1 version. A little surprised that I had not heard about the update anywhere else I came here to check and was baffled to find out that it is only a beta. How is it possible for me to receive the updated without signing up for it? Just curious...


----------



## michael new (Jan 13, 2006)

I signed up, pick me please!


----------



## The Big Fella (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm not complaining about having received the new update. I just remember what I had to do during an earlier beta test. I have not received any official notification from TiVo that I will be part of this beta test.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

The Big Fella said:


> I'm not complaining about having received the new update. I just remember what I had to do during an earlier beta test. I have not received any official notification from TiVo that I will be part of this beta test.


1. Read the NDA provided in the link above
2. Quit whining and run with it.


----------



## The Big Fella (Feb 16, 2006)

supasta said:


> 1. Read the NDA provided in the link above
> *2. Quit whining and run with it.*


Whose whining here? Just trying to figure how to go about providing helpful information in regards to this update! Thanks for pointing me to the NDA link though.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

The Big Fella said:


> Whose whining here? Just trying to figure how to go about providing helpful information in regards to this update! Thanks for pointing me to the NDA link though.


I would also suggest that you send a PM to TiVo Pony on the subject.

May be as simple as someone who did sign up entered the wrong TSN (entered yours instead).


----------



## The Big Fella (Feb 16, 2006)

supasta said:


> I would also suggest that you send a PM to TiVo Pony on the subject.
> 
> May be as simple as someone who did sign up entered the wrong TSN (entered yours instead).


Could be. May the fact that I participated in an earlier beta test have anything to do with it? I'd say thats unlikely but who knows?! I logged into scot but had no betas listed.

I'll go ahead and send a PM to TiVo Pony.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

The Big Fella said:


> Could be. May the fact that I participated in an earlier beta test have anything to do with it? I'd say thats unlikely but who knows?! I logged into scot but had no betas listed.
> 
> I'll go ahead and send a PM to TiVo Pony.


How do you know you got the new release?


----------



## The Big Fella (Feb 16, 2006)

Test said:


> How do you know you got the new release?


Because I got the following message:



> You have a new service update!
> 
> You just updated your TiVo(R) box with the Fall 2006 TiVo(R) Service update!
> 
> This TiVo service update improves overall performance and adds enhanced support for recording live events and network security.


Besides that the Software Version under System Information changed. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to name the software version so I won't.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I think its pretty common for TiVo to give a small group non beta testers releases. If they are giving a lot of people access to an open beta, then they are most likely ready to release the new software but want to gauge any support issues or critical bugs that might come up. Most likely there will be little to no changes in the version going out to the open beta users than the version that will be public. Giving non beta users releases before going gold could just be a part of their roll out process.


----------



## The Big Fella (Feb 16, 2006)

rainwater said:


> I think its pretty common for TiVo to give a small group non beta testers releases. If they are giving a lot of people access to an open beta, then they are most likely ready to release the new software but want to gauge any support issues or critical bugs that might come up. Most likely there will be little to no changes in the version going out to the open beta users than the version that will be public. Giving non beta users releases before going gold could just be a part of their roll out process.


Okay, that would make sense. Are these users still bound by the NDA then?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

The Big Fella said:


> Okay, that would make sense. Are these users still bound by the NDA then?


I have no clue. I also don't know that to be the case in the instance. You would need to find out from Pony to see exactly why you have the release. In either case, I don't think you have much to worry about as for stability. In most cases TiVo wouldn't do an open beta if it hadn't already been thoroughly tested already.


----------



## The Big Fella (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm not too worried. Just thought it was kind of strange. I will wait for a reply from Pony. By the way, thanks for the infos guys.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

rainwater said:


> In most cases TiVo wouldn't do an open beta if it hadn't already been thoroughly tested already.


If something has been *thoroughly* tested, then we don't need more tests.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

The Big Fella said:


> Could be. May the fact that I participated in an earlier beta test have anything to do with it? I'd say thats unlikely but who knows?! I logged into scot but had no betas listed.


Umm, assuming you were in an earlier beta, you just violated your NDA. :down:


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

c3 said:


> If something has been *thoroughly* tested, then we don't need more tests.


Why not? Maybe this open beta has different objectives than other betas or it's being handled differently.

This may be a good way to get more "average" users involved and/or see if this release has features, functions or problems that might generate more calls to Tivo. Or simply expose a level of code to a population that may have a different mix of boxes?

(By "average", I mean people that may not be interested in dealing with the potential perils of early code, but that are interested enough to see if it's "done")

I think the general concept of an open beta is a good one and hope it'll be a regular part of the rollout process.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> The Big Fella said:
> 
> 
> > Could be. May the fact that I participated in an earlier beta test have anything to do with it? I'd say thats unlikely but who knows?! I logged into scot but had no betas listed.
> ...


Why was the NDA violated? Because Big Fella was in an earlier beta? 

If that's the case, shouldn't you also be criticizing another poster in this thread who admitted being in the beta program?


----------



## wbertram (Jun 14, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Nope, never! The S1 units used completely different development tools then the S2 and S3 units. TiVo abandoned those tools long ago.
> 
> Considering S2 units can be had for free after rebate you should really consider just upgrading. Heck you can get a dual tuner unit for about $50 and record twice as many programs along with all the cool S2 features.
> 
> Dan


Rather than a Series 2, I am saving my pennies for a Series 3.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm in. Always happy to help out.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well, it will be nice to have better performance. I wonder why Pony said "Hey it's halloween"........was he just noting the holiday, or was that another hint..............


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

jlb said:


> Well, it will be nice to have better performance. I wonder why Pony said "Hey it's halloween"........was he just noting the holiday, or was that another hint..............


He probably a while back said "we'll have a release before the end of October".


----------



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

Well, here goes nothing... I put both mine on the list, I'll be happy to put either one (or both) through the paces.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Has anyone received "Pending "Restart" yet???


----------



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

timstack8969 said:


> Has anyone received "Pending "Restart" yet???


Well, if they had, then they would have signed an NDA which means they couldn't answer that question anyway.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

angra said:


> Pony,
> 
> I've been openly sympathetic on this forum with the people complaining the loudest about the state of the SA Tivo software lately. And I have been fairly open with my disappointment with the software and Tivo's handling
> 
> ...


 actually this is the same step they did with 7.2 and that also had an open Beta call for it. So this is the second open Beta call I have seen at TCF. I believe the intent is to supplant the usual priority list with a way to allow priority access to those with problem systems and a mechanism to provide feedback in a more organized way before the code is frozen for release.

All in all this is still following the same steps TiVo did to get the major update of Network guided setup and TTG out in some .0 and .1 releases and then wrapping it up with a broad test group to get the performance and UI back to the typical high levels we associate with TiVo. :up:


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> actually this is the same step they did with 7.2 and that also had an open Beta call for it. So this is the second open Beta call I have seen at TCF.


Wasn't 7.2 a priority list? I was thinking they'd done something like this before, but I don't remember the NDA.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

SullyND said:


> Wasn't 7.2 a priority list? I was thinking they'd done something like this before, but I don't remember the NDA.


That's my recollection as well... makes me wonder what's in this release. I generally avoid NDAs for small updates, but I have to hear from my fiance' pretty frequently how hard it is changing channels on our slooowed down TiVo and somehow it's my fault. I'll sign anything to make it stop.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

drew2k said:


> Why was the NDA violated? Because Big Fella was in an earlier beta?


No, because he stated on a public forum that he was in an earlier beta. That's the violation.

From the signup agreement linked by Pony in the first post, which I presume is similar to any other beta NDAs used before:

" ... the *Participant shall keep confidential and not disclose or discuss his/her participation in the Beta Program*, the Beta software, the TiVo DVR, its on-screen displays, new features, bug fixes, problems or bugs, emails, newsgroup postings or verbal communications from TiVo employees regarding TiVo, or any collateral materials (e.g., user guide) *to *any member of the press, *any public newsgroup*, or to any employee or representative of any competitor of TiVo ..."


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

SullyND said:


> Wasn't 7.2 a priority list? I was thinking they'd done something like this before, but I don't remember the NDA.


well I was referring to 7x but typed in 7.2 instead a a habit I have of using that to refer to the whole 7 string of versions. Thanks for the catch. and yes their were also priority lists and would not be surprised to see on again when the final fall version is released.

My main point is that this seems to be part of the full rollout over multiple versions plan that TiVo used to the benefit of a final stable version with the TTG update. Looks like TiVo is on plan here and those with slow TiVo DVRs or bugged by some of the interface glitches would do well to sign up and have a good chance to have things fixed and at least have a mechansim for direct feedback that TiVoPony mentioned in his original post


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> No, because he stated on a public forum that he was in an earlier beta. That's the violation.
> 
> From the signup agreement linked by Pony in the first post, which I presume is similar to any other beta NDAs used before:
> 
> " ... the *Participant shall keep confidential and not disclose or discuss his/her participation in the Beta Program*, the Beta software, the TiVo DVR, its on-screen displays, new features, bug fixes, problems or bugs, emails, newsgroup postings or verbal communications from TiVo employees regarding TiVo, or any collateral materials (e.g., user guide) *to *any member of the press, *any public newsgroup*, or to any employee or representative of any competitor of TiVo ..."


Thanks for the clarification. I've never been in a beta program, but based on other comments here at TCF, I thought that once the final product was released it was fair game to discuss the closed beta program. I've seen several posts throughout the years here at TCF where the poster mentioned participating in a TiVo beta, which I guess violates the rules.

The first rule of Beta Club is don't talk about Beta Club?


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Exactly... and it gets really hairy when you have (or haven't) participated in multiple betas, and you can't remember if Bob was in the Aardvark Beta or the Zebra Beta when you both had the same problem.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> If you'd rather hold off and wait for the official release...it's coming. But I can't say when yet.





TiVoPony said:


> *TiVo Fall 2006 Service Release - Preview*


I'm guesing it will be ready by 12/20/06


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

If you get the new version, and you haven't signed up for this 'open-Beta' (ie signed an NDA), I'm pretty sure you are free to discuss it in these forums.
As some others recall, tivo rolled out a prior version 'beta' to non-beta people as well. I believe tivo said it was to give them a feel for the number of calls that would come in when they officially opened the floodgates. 'course you'd think they would only do that after the beta run completed.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Stu_Bee said:


> If you get the new version, and you haven't signed up for this 'open-Beta' (ie signed an NDA), I'm pretty sure you are free to discuss it in these forums.
> As some others recall, tivo rolled out a prior version 'beta' to non-beta people as well. I believe tivo said it was to give them a feel for the number of calls that would come in when they officially opened the floodgates. 'course you'd think they would only do that after the beta run completed.


I agree - that's different. I think that Tivo has occasionally done a quiet release to people that didn't specifically request it to see if there would be an increase in calls to the CSRs or something.

If you get the software without agreeing to an NDA, I'd say it's fair game. But I'd hope that if anyone ever got code they clearly weren't supposed to, they'd honor the spirit of the NDA.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I know it's silly but I thought someone gave tivo the HTML code so we could just cut and past our service id's from manage my account to the signup forms.

Did the guy who used to update the website move along and the new guy doesn't know where to get that bit of code?


----------



## gslater (Nov 2, 2006)

Stu_Bee said:


> If you get the new version, and you haven't signed up for this 'open-Beta' (ie signed an NDA), I'm pretty sure you are free to discuss it in these forums.
> As some others recall, tivo rolled out a prior version 'beta' to non-beta people as well. I believe tivo said it was to give them a feel for the number of calls that would come in when they officially opened the floodgates. 'course you'd think they would only do that after the beta run completed.


I got the new version today (Nov. 1), and I'm definitely not signed up for the beta program. Didn't even know there was a beta program until I checked in here this evening to see what everyone was saying about the new update. Since I got it, I just assumed that everyone else had as well.

I believe the System Info shows the version as 8.1.L4.

I find it odd that the offer to be in the beta program apparently just went out yesterday, and now today the update is being sent out. Gives some credence to the concept of non-official beta testers...


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Gslater,

I think if you got version 8.x without having signed up for the beta, you're free to talk about what's in it. So, c'mon, spill a few beans!


----------



## Davidian (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah, let's hear about it!


----------



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

I'd say it can be a combination of things when the new software sneaks out. As mentioned, in the past TiVo has let a few installs go through to gauge initial troubles/reactions. Of course there's also the possibility that the current ones were mistakes. Probably wouldn't be too hard to typo a TSN when setting the systems which get the new software at next callin. Could be either I suppose.


----------



## colforbin13 (Jan 31, 2005)

I want to sign up, but I'm not at home to get the TSN off my Tivo, and the web "Manage My Account" page is down. Hope I don't miss the beta because they're doing other maintenance...


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

It was some non-beta people that had received the 7.x code w/o nda and let everyone know that 'something wicked this way comes'. It didn't stop Tivo from starting the official rollout though.

It will be nice to hear anyones experiences with the new version, and the model of Tivo they have.


----------



## gslater (Nov 2, 2006)

bmgoodman said:


> Gslater,
> 
> I think if you got version 8.x without having signed up for the beta, you're free to talk about what's in it. So, c'mon, spill a few beans!


I haven't done much poking around with it, and probably won't for a few days, so I don't really have much to offer yet. Sorry.

I've only been a TiVo user for about a month now. Can't remember what SW version was on my 180 hr Series 2 box when I got it, but it got updated to 7.3.1 a few days after I started using it. I did notice a slight slowdown in menu navigation and such after that "upgrade", but it hasn't been a problem at all.

The message that told me things had been updated for the Fall Service Release said that it included some new functionality and "performance improvements". Based on my limited use so far, it seems about the same as 7.3.1 for general responsiveness. Maybe other boxes that were affected more adversely by 7.3.1 will see some improvements.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

gslater said:


> I've only been a TiVo user for about a month now.


Interesting. Wonder if this is a coincidence.

Maybe Tivo is also sending this to new users who may not have been exposed to the 7.3.1 code level for long.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MichaelK said:


> I know it's silly but I thought someone gave tivo the HTML code so we could just cut and past our service id's from manage my account to the signup forms.
> 
> Did the guy who used to update the website move along and the new guy doesn't know where to get that bit of code?


I sent them code for that a while back.

Bob - If you guys need it again I'm sure I could reproduce it real quick.

Dan


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

freeze12 said:


> Just received My Beta download for My Toshiba RS-TX20.


Unless you received the update without being in the beta program, you just violated the NDA.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

freeze12 said:


> Saying I received it does not break the rule


Read what jfh3 quoted in message #68.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

c3 said:


> Read what jfh3 quoted in message #68.


So is freeze the first guy to ever violate the NDA before even seeing the software? That's got to be a record of some kind.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

No, I believe it's happened before.


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

If I sign up just one of my TiVo? I will just get the beta on that machine, correct? I plan to upgrade the other one and the NDA says you can't do things like that or I think it does.

Edit: says the beta is closed, so I won't be signing up. But, I would still like an answer of what the standard is.

Tim S


----------



## freeze12 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry guys,but I did not violate the NDA rules as per TivoPony.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

stahta01 said:


> If I sign up just one of my TiVo? I will just get the beta on that machine, correct?


That is correct. When you sign up you must give the TiVo serial number. Only that machine would be updated.


----------



## matt11 (Aug 13, 2006)

Is there a way that the people not accepted will know in any sort of a timely fashion? The way I understood it was that it wasn't 100% inclusive just because you applied.


----------



## Phil W (Oct 24, 2006)

Closed. I travel for 3 days and miss the chance to see if the Series 2's will actually get a fix this year. :-(

Also, any reason why this wasn't posted on the official Tivo forums?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Phil W said:


> Closed. I travel for 3 days and miss the chance to see if the Series 2's will actually get a fix this year. :-(
> 
> Also, any reason why this wasn't posted on the official Tivo forums?


If they are posting a open beta then they must be getting ready for a release. This is probably just a chance to get a bunch of users for last minute stability testing.

Also, the official TiVo forums are more for support. Those aren't the types of users they want testing a beta release.


----------



## DavidSTiVo (Jul 23, 2001)

...can't wait for my Channel Guide to finally appear in under 10 seconds!


----------



## 2farrell (Jul 12, 2002)

jpdst22 said:


> bull... you snooze you lose... first come first serve sounds good to me...


That's not a reason that's just the sound of greed.
Just as well TiVo gets the final say.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I sent them code for that a while back.
> 
> Bob - If you guys need it again I'm sure I could reproduce it real quick.
> 
> Dan


please Dan- send 'em a PM.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

freeze12 said:


> Sorry guys,but I did not violate the NDA rules as per TivoPony.


If it's just the same to you, we're going to lynch you anyway. It's been kind of slow around here lately.


----------



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> If it's just the same to you, we're going to lynch you anyway. It's been kind of slow around here lately.


Angry mobs are so theraputic. 

<runs to grab torch and pitchfork>


----------



## maki (Oct 23, 2003)

Where's this special beta forum?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

maki said:


> Where's this special beta forum?


If you have to ask you don't need to know.


----------



## maki (Oct 23, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> If you have to ask you don't need to know.


Do they send this type of info in an e-mail to testers?


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

I didn't sign up for the beta release and my DRT800 was updated a couple of days ago (I'm not sure what version it was before, the system information tab gives the software version now as 8.1.L4-01-2-595 ). This new update is SO much better. I was hating how slow the response time has been ever since the previous software update early in the summer. It's now working just like it did before. Whatever you guys in tech support did to fix it - thanks! It may be worth adding a second HD to, now. So far there have been no glitches at all, no hesitations or dropped programming.

However, I have noticed since the previous update that my harddrive capacity seems to be greatly reduced. My unit is about 18 months old. Is this normal, that less and less will be stored? Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## maki (Oct 23, 2003)

susani8 said:


> I didn't sign up for the beta release and my DRT800 was updated a couple of days ago to version 8.1.1.4 (I'm not sure what version it was before). This new update is SO much better. I was hating how slow the response time has been ever since the previous software update early in the summer. It's now working just like it did before. Whatever you guys in tech support did to fix it - thanks! It may be worth adding a second HD to, now.


Yes! Have a Humax myself and it is finally up to speed again.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> If you have to ask you don't need to know.


LOL! Great answer ... :up:


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

susani8 said:


> I have noticed since the previous update that my harddrive capacity seems to be greatly reduced. My unit is about 18 months old. Is this normal, that less and less will be stored? Thanks in advance for you help.


Unless Tivo changed the amount of the hard drive space it reserves in this release (very unlikely), this is probably a function of the recording quality settings you use and/or the default setting. It's possible that the new release reset your default and that you are seeing less "capacity" because you are recording programs at a higher quality level than you were before.


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> Unless Tivo changed the amount of the hard drive space it reserves in this release (very unlikely), this is probably a function of the recording quality settings you use and/or the default setting. It's possible that the new release reset your default and that you are seeing less "capacity" because you are recording programs at a higher quality level than you were before.


I checked and the quality level default is the same. Looking things over, I just think that I'm using it more now than I did this time last year, so the hd fills up "quicker". Yup, time to get a bigger harddrive.


----------

